# Minimalist PT Shoes (Vibram FF, Merrell Gloves, etc) for BMOQ



## pthebeau (1 Aug 2012)

Couldn't seem to find this information anywhere.

Would there be any issues regarding the use of minimalist shoes like vibram five fingers for PT during the BMQ or BMOQ course?  Since they differ from the "normal" shoe, there certainly could be potential for instructors to take exception.

If anyone has used them for their BMQ/BMOQ without any issues, or is an instructor that knows if this is allowed or not, your input is greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Aug 2012)

Very quick search for "vibram five fingers":

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94076/post-1060667.html#msg1060667

Read the whole thread, especially if you're not used to them yet.


----------



## pthebeau (1 Aug 2012)

I guess I was doing a little too much scanning on my searches, my mistake!

Thanks for the quick reply and link!

As I can see there are some recruits using them at BMQ and they are deemed acceptable footwear.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Aug 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Very quick search for "vibram five fingers":
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94076/post-1060667.html#msg1060667
> 
> Read the whole thread, especially if you're not used to them yet.



I just started wearing new balance minimums, thanks for posting the link it was a good read.


----------



## pthebeau (9 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I just started wearing new balance minimums, thanks for posting the link it was a good read.



I actually just bought a pair of new balance MT20's, really nice balance for a 4mm rise, and great traction when you're trying to limit bounce.  Great if you're trying to implement POSE running.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Aug 2012)

Anyone have any comments on the pro's/con's of VFF hook-and-loop vs lace-up?  How they match up for say, working out in the gym, on the trail?

I'd personally never use these for any type of hiking footwear, but have seen a few ppl with them on in the gym and was wondering what they performed like with squats, etc.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (9 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Anyone have any comments on the pro's/con's of VFF hook-and-loop vs lace-up?  How they match up for say, working out in the gym, on the trail?
> 
> I'd personally never use these for any type of hiking footwear, but have seen a few ppl with them on in the gym and was wondering what they performed like with squats, etc.



I've tried both...go for the laceups. They're much easier to put on, and you can tailor the fit a lot better.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Aug 2012)

Ack.  Any model you prefered?  I was looking at the KomodoSport or Bikila for lace or the KSO just for the gym.


----------



## PViddy (9 Aug 2012)

I currently own a pair of the Komodo Sports and just recently bought a pair of Merrell Trail Gloves.  I prefer to trail run for my routine when ever possible, the komodo's are great for that as they have super tread on the sole.  They also make a great water shoe if you like to canoe or kayak.  I have never run into any problems with the velcro comming loose or slipping even when using them as a water shoe.  I bought a pair of injiji toe socks as i was running into toe blister problems and they fix the problem immediately, an excellent shoe in my opinion.

cheers,

PV


----------



## PJGary (9 Aug 2012)

Almost everyone I know who uses them (including me) has the KSO's. They are _extremely_ comfortable. I will admit though I don't use them for long distance running, just crossfit and in the gym sort of PT.


----------



## pthebeau (10 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Ack.  Any model you prefered?  I was looking at the KomodoSport or Bikila for lace or the KSO just for the gym.



I've used the Bikala LS, the KomodoSport, the Speed and the KSO.
The Bikala LS had the "Draw String Velcro Tab".  Very convenient, but the velcro tab eventually ripped off.  Not that it changed much.  The Bikala is probably the lightest of them all, and by far my favorite platform for running.
The KomodoSport is not much different than the Bikala, but I would go with the word "Stiffer".  It is probably a better model for all purpose gym use.
The Speed are much like Bikala, but with laces, making them slightly heavier.  Although the laces feel a lot better in terms of fit.
The KSO lacks something the others don't.  A liner.  That will affect your comfort, either good or bad, depending on personal preference.  The lack of a liner also makes them easier to keep clean (AKA, they STINK LESS) The KSO are lighter, have a bit of a softer more rounded sole, which I find give them more grip, but not necessarily good for running.  Good for say, burpees.  A bit less durable, and better for using in water.

As for vibrams in general, they are great for all movements, as they allow you to feel the ground better than any other shoe.  You're also much less prone to sprain an ankle, since there is no "cliff" to fall off (that you would find on a typical x-train/running shoe).  So for CrossFit, they are ideal.  For power lifts or olympic lifts, their lack of cushion makes them great for flatness and stability, but actual platformed lifting shoes are more appropriate.  Basically, that makes vibrams the only plausible "all purpose" shoe, aside from the new Reebok OLY, which is designed to meet that purpose.

If you're shopping around, make sure you take a look at the New Balance Minimus series.  The MR00 (0mm rise from toe to heel), are also great all purpose shoes, and allow you to wear regular socks.  That's what I've been using after my last pair of Vibrams kicked the can, absolutely love them.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Aug 2012)

pthebeau said:
			
		

> As for vibrams in general, they are great for all movements, as they allow you to feel the ground better than any other shoe.  You're also much less prone to sprain an ankle, since there is no "cliff" to fall off (that you would find on a typical x-train/running shoe).  So for CrossFit, they are ideal.  For power lifts or olympic lifts, their lack of cushion makes them great for flatness and stability, but actual platformed lifting shoes are more appropriate.  Basically, that makes vibrams the only plausible "all purpose" shoe, aside from the new Reebok OLY, which is designed to meet that purpose.
> 
> If you're shopping around, make sure you take a look at the New Balance Minimus series.  The MR00 (0mm rise from toe to heel), are also great all purpose shoes, and allow you to wear regular socks.  That's what I've been using after my last pair of Vibrams kicked the can, absolutely love them.



Alot of people in the CrossFit world (myself included) swear by Inov-8s, specifically the F-Lite 230s.  They have put out a specific crossfit model, that is more reinforced in the upper and sole to deal with rope climbing, but myself I have had no issue use the 230s for everything, running, weight vest running (POSE style of course, heel striking with these things =bad idea), oly lifting, powerlifting, strongman, general WODs.


----------



## Danny_C (10 Aug 2012)

I wear Inov8 230's as well and love them. Like you I wear them for every WOD regardless of what it consists. You notice the difference as soon as you put them on and they look like traditional running shoes.


----------



## pthebeau (10 Aug 2012)

DanKnee said:
			
		

> I wear Inov8 230's as well and love them. Like you I wear them for every WOD regardless of what it consists. You notice the difference as soon as you put them on and they look like traditional running shoes.



I just looked them up.  Nice shoe.  Although if they have any cushioning/shock absorbtion in the sole, the 6mm differential could pose a lac of stability for olympic lifts, especially compared to vibrams and weightlifting shoes.


----------



## PViddy (10 Aug 2012)

Not sure if this was worth starting a whole other thread but.. Anyone doing the Army Run this year in Ottawa ? it's my first year doing it but i'm not sure if i'll try my trail gloves or VFF's.  Im just gonna ASSume it's all pavement (roads) ? Experience or insight would be great.

Cheers

PV


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Aug 2012)

Otto Destruct, to add to the feedback re: lace ups, I have the Merrell Road Glove which has a flatter/squarer sole (particularly in the heel) compared to the Trail Glove.  The lace up system works well and the Road Glove is very stable in the gym.  I don't do a lot of cross-fit, just some generic weight work, but the Road Glove makes for a nice balance between running and gym.  As a note that I hear from some folks regarding the heel cup of many minimalist shoes, make sure that the heel has minimal stitching/layers on it, as that could cause notable discomfort of your Achilles tendon...the Road Glove is very comfortable in this regard.

Cheers
G2G 

p.s. as an aside to the OP, I don't possibly see how a closed toe-box minimalist or barefoot (zero-rise) shoe would draw any attention at all, VFF sure, but not the others.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Aug 2012)

pthebeau said:
			
		

> I just looked them up.  Nice shoe.  Although if they have any cushioning/shock absorbtion in the sole, the 6mm differential could pose a lac of stability for olympic lifts, especially compared to vibrams and weightlifting shoes.



the f230s have just slightly more cushioning than chuck taylor converse, that is to say almost none at all.  Hence why alot of CF'ers have adopted this as an all purpose shoe.  Basically they are ultra lightweight and flexible (great for skipping, double unders, gymnastics/calesthenics, rowing), yet very flat and with the bare minimum of cushioning, so they are good for doing lifts, and are built as running shoes so they are snug and around the foot through the upper and have a grippy sole, good for running. (which IMO is the downfall of chucks).


----------

